# Asus EEE PC 1201PN - Touchpad defekt?!



## Älsta (19. März 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,


ich habe seit gestern ein kleines Problem mit dem oben genannten Netbook. 

Und zwar folgendes:

Um etwas mehr aus dem Netbook herauszuholen, hatte ich vor die HDD gegen eine SSD zu tauschen. Da ich im Netz allerdings keine brauchbaren Informationen über die maximale Bauhöhe, die die SSD haben darf, finden konnte, habe ich das Netbook entsprechend einer Anleitung geöffnet und nachgeschaut. (Ergebnis: 9,5mm sind kein Problem) Anschließend hab ich alles wieder sauber zusammengebaut.

Nun das Problem:

Nach dem Zusammenbau hat man Touchpad nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. D.h., der Mauszeiger hing ab und zu. Rechts- und Linksklick führten ebenfalls zu einem Hängen des Mauszeigers. 
Daraufhin habe ich das Netbook nochmals geöffnet und den Stecker des Touchpads nochmal aus- und wieder eingesteckt. 
Seit dem darauffolgenden Start geht das Touchpad jetzt gar nicht mehr -_-


Dazu kann ich noch sagen:

- Das Flachbandkabel des Touchpads habe ich überprüft -> sitzt.
- Im Gerätemanager wird kein Touchpad mehr angezeigt. 
- Treiberinstallation habe ich bereits ausprobiert.



Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das noch liegen könnte, bzw. was ich noch ausprobieren könnte ?? 

Viele Grüße und Herzlichen Dank !


----------



## Driftking007 (19. März 2013)

Hab hier das 1201N. Auch schon oft auf gemacht und gemodded. 
Hast du geguckt, ob das touchpad flachband auch bis zu dem strich drin ist ? (nachdem du die "Sicherung" wieder fest gesteckt hast?
man muss vorher, bevor man das kabel rein und raus steckt aus der buchse mit einem schlitzschraubenzieher oder einem Fingernagel die sicherung "Lösen". das ist an der Buchse ein etwas dunkelbraunes Teil, was man mit dem Fingernagel in richtung touchpad zeiht. 
Besser kann ichs nicht erklären 
Wenn du irgendwelche fragen hast, bezüglich des 1201N/PN dann schreib mir auch mal eine pn 


Windows 8 beschelunigt den Laptop nochmal um einiges. Evtl auch mehr RAM.
Ich empfehle dir auch mal von Synaptics direkt einen neuen Maustreiber zu downloaden.


----------



## Älsta (19. März 2013)

Also das Flachband ist bis zur Markierung eingesteckt. Die Sicherung hab ich ebenfalls beachtet. 

Win8 hab ich bereits installiert . Ich werde jetzt noch mal einen Treiber von Synaptics laden, habe da aber auch eher wenig Hoffnung...


Was ich übrigens auch noch ausprobiert habe ist das, was in diesem Video gezeigt wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ak20j48w1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-> Hat in meinem Fall allerdings auch zu keiner Änderung geführt...


Ich versteh das nicht, ich hab den Stecker für's Touchpad entfernt, dann wieder angeklemmt, mehr nicht... 


UPDATE: 
Synaptics Treiber hat leider auch nicht geholfen.
Ich werd es wohl nochmal öffnen und mir noch einmal alles genau anschauen...


----------



## Driftking007 (19. März 2013)

in dem video ist ja die rede von dem silber stück um diese schraube ... evtl ist dies verbogen ... in den kommentaren steht etwas davon, dass dies entfernt werden muss.



> The touchpad of my 1215B wasn't working properly, erratic behavior, it triggered when it shouldn't, mousepointer was frezzing, etc...
> I always had to carry a mouse with me.
> Then i removed the silver foil around the srewhole as shown in the video:
> Now the touchpad is working absolutely perfect!!!
> THANKS!!!!



wobei es sich hier um das 1215 modell handelt  

Sitzt das Kabel auch am Touchpad richtig? 

Ansonsten weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter ... evtl ein neues Kabel kaufen ... Bei ebay mal schauen un gucken wie viele pins das hat ...


----------



## Älsta (19. März 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> in den kommentaren steht etwas davon, dass dies entfernt werden muss.



Genau das hab ich auch ausprobiert, hat bei mir aber leider nicht geholfen.



Driftking007 schrieb:


> wobei es sich hier um das 1215 modell handelt



Stimmt, aber da ich nichts Besseres gefunden habe, hab ich's einfach mal ausprobiert 




Driftking007 schrieb:


> Sitzt das Kabel auch am Touchpad richtig?



Ja, hab ich überprüft.



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter ... evtl ein neues Kabel kaufen ... Bei ebay mal schauen un gucken wie viele pins das hat ...



Auch da dran hab ich schon gedacht , allerdings sind die Kabel relativ teuer, wenn man überhaupt eines einzeln kriegt, und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es durch das einmal Ein-/Ausstecken jetzt kaputt gegangen sein soll... (ist übrigens ein 12pin Kabel)


Jedenfalls Danke für deine Tipps 

Falls ich es irgendwie hinbekomme, werde ich's hier posten.


----------



## Driftking007 (22. März 2013)

schick mir mal ein foto von dem Kabel, auch von den Pins und die Kabellänge. evtl hab ich hier noch so eins liegen


----------

